# Rat attack noise



## chorchie (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi all,

I am setting up a scene with about 20 rats. In normal state, their eyes all blink green, but when "startled," their eyes all turn red.

I am looking at purchasing an audio controller that would allow me to play ambient sounds and then trigger a scare sound.

SO, looking for ambient rat squeaking (preferably a large group of rats squeaking) and also a sound of a group of rats attacking.

Anyone have any suggestions or SFX they can share?

Thank you!
-David


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

real?


----------



## chorchie (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you, BillyVanpire.

Yes, I have scoured Youtube...unfortunately, most videos, including the one you posted, has a lot of background noise. I am looking for SFX specifically, instead of video, since the SFX are created without the background natural sound.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

happy hunting..

maybe this?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a really mad rat. I had no idea they could sound like this. There do not appear to be significant background noises in this video.






This is a single rat squeak sound effect, but you can always use something like Audacity to make multiple copies of overlapping sound tracks to get a rat horde effect. The person who posted this did a pitch shift on a pig squeal to make it sound like a rodent. That would be another viable possibility if you're having trouble finding rat sounds.

https://www.freesound.org/people/toefur/sounds/288941/


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

1st off, that is terrifying!! I used to have a pet rat and he barely made a peep.

I miss you little buddy. His name was Henry.









They actually make very sweet pets. Henry would come when you called his name and would get in his cage for bed time.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I remember watching a making of for Indiana Jones and they used the sound of chickens sped up to make the sound of a rat horde.


----------

